# We're back! He's jasper....



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Just incase you all forgot what he looks like 



















He has grown loads  xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Suppose to say "here's jasper" lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He has grown and is super handsome. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

He definitely is JASPER lol. 


Good to see him and you back, hope you are feeling much better.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Getting there, thanks marzi xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

He's adorable. reminds me of my Samson  How old is he now??


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Welcome back. Are you better now? Hello Jasper from Max.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Gorgeous jasper


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Good to see your post, Jasper is still as cute as ever! Can't think all this wet, very cold weather would have helped you, hope things are improving .


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Rachael and Jasper :wave:

Lovely to see you back and Jasper is such a handsome chap 

I hope your hands are better Rachael ...

xxx


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

He really is lovely. Such a cute face.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Jasper looks wonderful - so grown up.

Polly says hi to Jasper and Max 

Toffin
x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max says Hi Polly.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper says hi to everyone, especially his gorgeous bro Max and sis Polly. I am a little better but going to physio so a little up and down. Just wanted to say hi so you don't forget us 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello Jasper! He has grown


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

He is soo cute and super handsome.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello, he is such a handsome boy, glad you hadn't left us for good.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Lovely to see you both back. Jasper has grown up will have to put some pics of George on hes 5 months old looks just like Jasper but chocolate take care


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

NikkiB said:


> He's adorable. reminds me of my Samson  How old is he now??


He's nearly 8 months! Snipity snip looming :/ x



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

